# frequent core error files generated for kodi, seamonkey



## erdos (Jul 11, 2019)

hi, I recently updated to ver 12.

Since then, the system frequently generated huge-sized core files in my home directory for seamonkey web browser and Kodi.  I've nvidia card driver installed on the system.

Any suggestion how to fix this?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jul 11, 2019)

Not sure, I get cores for my file manager xll-fm/xfe and sometimes other apps. I don't have a fix.


----------



## erdos (Jul 11, 2019)

oh, ok
that's really sad...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2019)

Core dumps are created when an application crashes. The actual crashes can be caused by a variety of reasons.


----------



## LakeCowabunga (Jul 14, 2019)

Just FYI, but SeaMonkey was removed.


----------



## trev (Jul 17, 2019)

I very rarely get core dumps from SeaMonkey - I have it running for months at a time with a twm desktop.

[edit] I'm using FreeBSD 11.3-STABLE, not 12 - sorry - missed that first time around.


----------



## erdos (Jul 17, 2019)

LakeCowabunga said:


> Just FYI, but SeaMonkey was removed.




Looking at the About page on Seamonkey,  info says:

```
You are currently on the release update channel.
    See a list of contributors to the Mozilla Project.
    Read the licensing information for this product.
    Read the release notes for this version.
    See the build configuration used for this version.
    User agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; FreeBSD i386; rv:52.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/52.0 SeaMonkey/2.49.4
    Build identifier: 20190521044312
```

which is a pretty recent built, where do i check that a package such as Seamonkey is removed from ver 12 release?


----------



## erdos (Jul 17, 2019)

trev said:


> I very rarely get core dumps from SeaMonkey - I have it running for months at a time with a twm desktop.
> 
> [edit] I'm using FreeBSD 11.3-STABLE, not 12 - sorry - missed that first time around.



I upgraded about a month ago from 10.3 -> 11 > 12 on my machine, and I was so confused about different versions (i.e. the most recent stable release), when I later found out on distrowatch that ver 11.3 was just released.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2019)

erdos said:


> where do i check that a package such as Seamonkey is removed from ver 12 release?


All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree. As such all FreeBSD versions have the same packages/ports with the same versions. If a port gets removed it is removed for _all_ versions. 



erdos said:


> and I was so confused about different versions (i.e. the most recent stable release),


Most people should use a -RELEASE version. Preferably the last major version. 



erdos said:


> when I later found out on distrowatch that ver 11.3 was just released.


Yes. Keep mind this also means that support for 11.2 will end 3 months after the release of 11.3. Only the latest _minor_ version of a _major_ release is supported.


----------



## erdos (Jul 18, 2019)

thanks for the clarification.

May I ask why Seamonkey was removed from the port?  It's been there since 2005...
My favorite web browser are Dooble/Palemoon in win/Linux since I dislike Firefox, but neither is available as a complete pkg here.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2019)

erdos said:


> May I ask why Seamonkey was removed from the port?







__





						FreeBSD Mail Archives
					






					docs.freebsd.org


----------

